# 922 vs 722



## khearrean

I currently have a 211k and am considering a DVR for the 1st time. In choosing the right DVR for me, I have a question. First, I do not need Slingbox nor will I ever; however from some comments I have read, the 922 has a better interface and better EPG than the 722 and also is said to have faster scrolling capability when going thru the guide.
Just wondering if this is true & would that be worth the extra $ for the 922?

Ken


----------



## P Smith

that's your desired functionality call ...

Most ppl want to have good PQ first and normal service (EPG, recordings, etc) second...


----------



## khearrean

P Smith said:


> that's your desired functionality call ...
> 
> Most ppl want to have good PQ first and normal service (EPG, recordings, etc) second...


Obviously PQ would be my 1st priority, but I assumed there was no difference in any of the Dish HD receivers in that respect. So assuming PQ is equal, I was leaning toward a unit who had the better interface (user-friendly) & had the better EPG (faster, more responsive, appearance). So I guess the question would be, did most of those picking the 922 do so because of the slingbox capability or because it is simply the better DVR?

Ken


----------



## P Smith

It's just a different class (if not remember about same HW base - ViP722 ) advanced with mostly Sling features, while better GUI and faster (? I can't say that - it's not showstopper for me, watching programs 99.9% of time, not measuring EPG response) EPG is byproduct (IMHO not a key decision ).


----------



## RasputinAXP

The far more modern GUI is a lifesaver for me. Call me a bad parent, but when my 4 year old can pick out his own shows because they have title cards instead of blocks of text, it lets me take care of the 2 year old with less interruption.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Keep in mind that the fancy GUI on the 922 also costs you some features.

Gone are DishPass and manual timers. You can only set timers from the EPG... so no more setting an 8-9pm manual timer or a timer to record all "Bob the Apple" episodes.

I like my 922... and the fancy interface... but I have to say it isn't worth it just for that unless you also want the Sling features. I'd rather have the $200 and a 722 (or preferrably 722K) if I didn't intend to ever use Sling.


----------



## garygaryj

I agree with others that it would be excellent if Dish engineers included Dish Pass and Manual Timers into the actual 922. However, it eases the pain to know they are online with Dish Remote Access. I do have a sense that we will continue to see improvement in the 922 over time. And I do like the menu speed, as well as many other things about the 922.

But in case anyone doesn't know what the timers look like in DRA, here is a screen shot that shows how to set a Dish Pass recording online with your 922. The drop-down can make a Manual Timer recording. Dish Online has a similar feature, except so far, it is only a manual timer, and not yet capable of a Dish Pass.







Click this graphic to see full-size image.


----------



## P Smith

_"However, it eases the pain to know they are online with Dish Remote Access"_ - not at all for those who stuck with AT&T bundle .


----------



## JeffN9

khearrean said:


> I currently have a 211k and am considering a DVR for the 1st time. In choosing the right DVR for me, I have a question. First, I do not need Slingbox nor will I ever; however from some comments I have read, the 922 has a better interface and better EPG than the 722 and also is said to have faster scrolling capability when going thru the guide.
> Just wondering if this is true & would that be worth the extra $ for the 922?
> 
> Ken


When I first got my 922 I was ready to throw it out the window. There were a lot of differences between it and the 622 I had previous to that, most I didn't like. After the 24hr "settle down" period and getting used to the way things were layed out and how to navigate I grew to really like it. Not only is it much faster at just about everything the GUI and recorded program logo's are pretty cool. I'm still having some issues with the receiver not seeing my Ext. HD at times but other than that it's an excellent machine.

A couple of things that nobody else mentioned that you may or may not be aware of:

1. For $40 your 211K can be turned into a DVR and there would be no DVR monthly fee.

2. The monthly DVR service fee is $4 more than what is charged for a 722, $10 vrs. $6.

There are many threads regarding these items if you do some searching.


----------



## P Smith

That valid point - The 922 carry triple fees: HD, Dual and Sling, total $13.


----------



## WynsWrld98

No DishPass on the 922??? WTF??! I use that feature continually. Is there any concrete statement from DISH they are even working on including it in a software update? I use DishPass all the time, can't believe it isn't included. I was considering "upgrading" to the 922 but no DishPass = forget it. Having to do it online is not acceptable for a premium priced "top of the line" DVR.


----------



## P Smith

Check the thread also, perhaps you'll get more ideas 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193419


----------



## vahighland

Well I finally upgraded to the 722k...from a 922. Yay!


----------

